
OpenStack spins out its Zuul open source CI/CD platform - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/21/openstack-spins-out-its-zuul-open-source-ci-cd-platform/
======
viraptor
Zuul is one of the few ci/cd solutions which can run tests on a project after
merging to master, but before pushing that merge to a public repo. I really
like that and miss the option in other places. You can often simulate the
behaviour with custom scripts, but it's not as nice approach and can't support
concurrent builds.

